# Never give up. Eat strong cheese.



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Not sure how many of you've seen this video. It's one of the best mouse videos I've ever seen. Naturally, it's an advert for cheese.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Too funny! LOL


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Never seen it before, but its Funny :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Initially alarming but ultimately FUNNEEEE!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:lol: Very funny! Not as good as the Leerdammer mouse advert though (and that one is a lot less likely to alarm anyone!!)


----------

